# How can i print multiple photos on one page, arranged in a particular order?



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Someone on another forum suggested this method, and it works, so i will post it here:



> The same could be done in Gimp no script needed. Create a blank image the size of the page to be printed then just use Open As Layers in the File menu to put your images on the page. They can then be dragged where you want after selecting Move Image (shortcut "m"). As long as you don't merge the images (ctrl+m) you could move them after printing.


Also, i had to change an option to make it work better. When i "opened as layers", i could move each picture around on the page, but if i used the scale tool, it would only work on the first image, which was the only one with a dashed outline. Had to go to edit>preferences>tool options, then put a check on "Move tool: Set layer or path as active". After doing this i could click on each picture, and the dashed outline would move to that one, and then i could scale it as necessary.

Also, when you select new image, there is an A4 option in the template dropdown that automatically makes it the size of a piece of paper.

Surprised there isn't an easier way to accomplish this, but it works.


----------



## stanstr (Feb 19, 2012)

There are all sorts of photo manipulation programs, but the good ones are expensive and do a lot more than you're asking. 

To take a sort of shotgun approach, import, copy & paste or just drag the photos one at a time into a Word document. Once the first one is there, you'll notice that when the picture is selected, there are 8 'handles', one in each corner and one on each side. Drag one of the corners to resize it keeping the aspect ratio, or one of the other handles to just change width or height. The top middle handle has a circular arrow on it that can be used to rotate the image. 

Right click the image and select Format Picture or Size & Position > Text Wrapping and if you make one of those selections (In Line..., Square, Tight, ...) you'll also be able to drag the picture to where you want it to be. Be careful if you put it Behind Text, as then it's tricky to select it. 

Be careful with big, high megapixel pics as it can get ungainly to manipulate several on one page, and several pages of high megapixel photos can bog down some computers.

You may want to look at Irfanview (irfanview.com). This is a very popular, very fast, compact freeware graphic viewer for Windows. It is simple for beginners but also very powerful. When you open a picture in it, you can then flip through all pics in that folder just by hitting the space bar or arrows keys. There is also an option (in the Edit menu) to show a paint dialog that'll allow you to draw lines and circles, fill areas, straighten the picture erase areas and more. It'll do red-eye reduction. There is also a clone tool. You can auto adjust as well as do color corrections (RGB, Gamma, Contrast and Saturation sliders). It will resample to a new size by %age or pixel, making the pic bigger or smaller. 

It has a feature where it'll create a tiled image. Make a 9 x 9 tiled image, and then erase the 8 copies and copy & paste other images in their place. Save it as is, in just about any format. As a .jpg, or ,png and it asks you what compression level you want. It's print options include fitting to image to the page, or letting you set image size on the page. 

There is a bit of a learning curve to Irfanview, but it is a good program that has a small footprint and is well behaved. Look online for reviews and at it's Wikipedia entry. When you download and install it, make sure you d/l & install the plug-ins too.


----------



## raggedsweater (Jun 11, 2017)

What's easier than Word is Powerpoint if you have access to that.


----------



## stanstr (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, PowerPoint is easier than Word, but many more are mare familiar with and have Word.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

or:

https://www.photovisi.com/featured

Free collage maker.

:glasses:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Email all the pictures to a friend that knows how to do it.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Nealtw said:


> Email all the pictures to a friend that knows how to do it.


You Guys realize you just posted in a 5 year old Thread. right?


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

I've read sale ads older than that .


----------

